

Ask HN: How do you look for houses to rent for several months in Silicon Valley? - twidlit

Hi HN,<p>We are a startup from the Philippines and are staying in SV for 3 months for an immersion. For our lodgings we are left to our own devices. I&#x27;ve been looking at Trulia, Airbnb and Zillow for houses to rent but I don&#x27;t have any idea if the prices are fair or are the location strategic or convenient. We are planning to rent a car. Our immersion host is at Sunnyvale (Plug N Play). Any help would be much appreciated.
======
lgieron
Just to warn you about car rentals in US, I was recently surprised that a
rental that was supposed to cost $130 (according to a booking at
priceline.com) actually costed about $450. Insurance is super-expensive and
renting navigation turned out to be almost as costly as renting the car
itself.

~~~
dirktheman
If you book on forehand, there are some sweet deals to be made. I can rent a
subcompact for € 784.00 for an entire month, including all insurances,
waivers, unlimited miles, etc. For navigation: better to buy it secondhand on
craigslist, or use your phone.

For renting apartments CL isn't very good IMHO. Most of it is >1yr lease,
and/or they want credit reports. The sublets section has a little more to
offer.

------
OafTobark
Check on Craigslist too here:
[http://sfbay.craigslist.org/sub/](http://sfbay.craigslist.org/sub/)

